# Baby Cockatiel - Hatched 5/24/09



## DJ83

I just wanted to share this pic with everyone. I am so excited to have a baby cockatiel that I can help raise etc.


----------



## SweetSimmy

Aww so cute!

im excited for when my tiels are old enough to nest


----------



## Renae

Cute lil' fluff ball!


----------



## sweetrsue

Congrats on the new baby. What kind of chips are those in the nest box?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What a beautiful baby


----------



## DJ83

sweetrsue said:


> Congrats on the new baby. What kind of chips are those in the nest box?


Thank you, I am using aspen wood shavings.


----------



## DJ83

SweetSimmy said:


> Aww so cute!
> 
> im excited for when my tiels are old enough to nest


Thanks. I waited a while for them to mate and i'm so happy to have babies now.


----------



## DJ83

xxxSpikexxx said:


> What a beautiful baby


Thank you


----------



## DJ83

Solace. said:


> Cute lil' fluff ball!


Thanks! The fluff on them is so soft and they are really cute. Will post a new pic this evening of both babies.


----------



## Justin

So cute! I hope you keep us updated, I love watching these little babies grow.


----------



## DJ83

Justin said:


> So cute! I hope you keep us updated, I love watching these little babies grow.


Thanks. I sure will keep this post updated!


----------



## DJ83

New pic taken a few hours ago of the babies. The second egg hatched early this morning.


----------



## milleradah

love the pics


----------



## Renae

DJ83 said:


> New pic taken a few hours ago of the babies. The second egg hatched early this morning.



What a fantastic photo. They're so cute!

I wanna touch one now.. LOL. I can imagine just how so soft they'd be.


----------



## Diabolical

Oh my goodness, what a gorgeous little bit of fluff - you just want to give it a cuddle!!! Congratulations.


----------



## DJ83

Thanks so much everyone. I take them out of the nest box once a day to check on them and I wish I could keep them out longer. They are just so adorable.


----------



## DJ83

Time to update this thread again. They are growing fast and the oldest baby is starting to open his/her eyes.


----------



## Renae

How wonderful. The parents are doing a terrific job!


----------



## DJ83

Solace. said:


> How wonderful. The parents are doing a terrific job!


The parents are doing a great job being that it's their first time.


----------



## DJ83

new pic taken yesterday.


----------



## Kerry78

Aww they grow so quick,
have you got any names for them yet?

please keep upto date with the progress im excited to see the 
next photo till there fully fledged x


----------



## Renae

It's amazing how fast they grow. 

Can't wait to see more photos of the cute lil fluff balls.


----------



## DJ83

Kerry78 said:


> Aww they grow so quick,
> have you got any names for them yet?
> 
> please keep upto date with the progress im excited to see the
> next photo till there fully fledged x


Yes I just named mines today and the youngest one is my dads. I named mines Star .


----------



## DJ83

Solace. said:


> It's amazing how fast they grow.
> 
> Can't wait to see more photos of the cute lil fluff balls.


they surely do grow fast. It's amazing watching them grow.


----------



## DJ83

New pic of the sweet babies...


----------



## DJ83

Just an update of my sweet babies. I thought they were females but after my friend saw them that breeds cockatiels he told me that they are both males. The mother is Lutino & the father is pearl. I renamed them Randy & Tommy

Randy









Tommy


----------



## Renae

They look so much like two I was handfeeding, Twix and Charlie, both ended up being males, lol.

They're very handsome young boys!


----------



## DJ83

Thanks Solance. They are getting really pretty and are staring to get bars on their chest and more yellow.


----------



## Cheryl

What cuties! Congrats on them.  It was nice looking through the thread and seeing your little fluffy balls grow into big birds.


----------



## Tielzilla

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

They are too cute


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels

i SO love thier little ''CROWNS'' on top of their heads,you can sure tell when they are at full attention!!Cute babies!!


----------



## birdie-beth

So adorable and fluffy!


----------



## Kerry78

Aww there all grown up now


----------



## Tieltale

They grow up 'way too fast'


----------



## bigmikey36

If the father was a pearl and they both appear to be pearl they are female...unless the mom is a lutino pearl then they could be either
Mikey


----------



## Malorey

They were darling babies, and are looking great now!


----------



## DJ83

Thanks everyone for all of the nice compliments.


----------



## DJ83

bigmikey36 said:


> If the father was a pearl and they both appear to be pearl they are female...unless the mom is a lutino pearl then they could be either
> Mikey


The father is a pearl and the mother is a lutino. I used the online cockatiel breeding calculator and if they were females they would be pearl & the males should be normal gray cockatiels. My babies don't have any pearling at all.


----------

